

Gay Marriage Legal in NY - mkrecny
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/25/nyregion/gay-marriage-approved-by-new-york-senate.html?_r=1&hp

======
xxpor
One of the things the article doesn't mention is that NY doesn't require you,
unlike MA, to be resident there to marry there.

Propose in VA, CA, wherever, hop on a plane to LGA, get married in NYC, have
honeymoon, and go back to your home state, where they have to honor your
marriage, due to the full faith and credit clause.

